# iPad owners



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Help meout.  I'm thinking very seriously of purchasing one and I would like some opinions.  Positives, negatives, etc. What are some cool things that you can do, cool apps, etc.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I've got an iPad (wifi only), and I'm not too thrilled to tell you the truth.  I received it as a birthday present last Fall, and so far the most I've done with it is read (very little) via Kindle app, play a free app of solitaire, read emails, and internet surfing.  I can't even send emails via iPad because it just doesn't like my hotmail or gmail accounts, but I can at least read them.  It's always at home either with me in front of the TV...or I have it by my bedside to listen to some podcasts and chill out before bed.

My family got it for me because I had an interest in it due to my love of gadgets, and they were concerned about my eyesight by doing everything on my iPod Touch.  Personally I do MUCH less on either devices now including the iPad and just cling on to my Kindle.  Maybe because I'm always keeping it at home and never travel with it.  In the end my life isn't greatly eased or increased by my iPad.  It's a nice toy...a large iPod Touch.

So if you want to purchase one.  I say it's a nice toy, and it's a good thing to distract you with...but I don't use it for work or special documents.  I am not an app person, as I only use literally 4 apps on everything.  Sure it's easier to read and stand (depending on your case), but my iPod Touch is more portable for me.

I did use it to share a few of my pics from traveling and tried watching a YouTube video.  Pics came out well as the rare time I took the iPad to my cousin's place (once) to share.  It might be my internet connection but YouTube took forever to load.  Playing iTunes videos from synced from my iTunes account was nice.  The audio was solid so my music and podcasts came out well.  Kindle app was alright but I'm not a big reader on the iPad, just regular DTB and Kindle.  Portability was a nice factor as my brother LOVES to take it on his business trips every other week along with his laptop.  Me, I just take my Kindle and iPod Touch and I'm fine for hours on end.  

Tris


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I bought my daughter's 16 GB iPad last May, fell in love with it (but not for reading), and later sold it back to her so that I could get a 64 GB 3G/wi-fi one in October. She ended up selling her 16 GB and now has the iPad 2. I am on my iPad nearly every evening, and do many things on it that I'd do on my desktop computer. I work with documents, surf the 'net, play games, and use mine as a cookbook many times by opening cookbook apps or cookbooks that I have on my Kindle. I put my iPad securely in my under-the-cabinet cookbook holder that I have, and I use it in the kitchen.(I love to cook, and have lots of cooking apps.) I am also a member of Weight Watchers, and there are a couple of great WW apps.  I use a Zaggmate keyboard/cover with my iPad, and love the combination.  I have all of my music that I own on my iPad, as well as some movies, and I also stream via Hulu and Netflix. I have an Amazon Prime account, and think that I might be able to use the free video service that comes with Prime.

Another thing that I love about it is that I can use it as a digital photo frame when it's not in use, and I have many photographs on it. Also, when you're on a webpage and see a photo that you want, all you have to do is press on the iPad screen (gently) over the photo, select "save image," and suddenly the photo is in your photo library. I've found some wonderful photos on the Kindle Boards, and I love to use them with my iPad jigsaw puzzle apps. 

Cons: Occasionally, I'll try to open a video that isn't supported on the iPad or I'll want to do something that requires Flash. There's a new video app available now that may solve my first problem, but I don't anticipate anything that will support Flash, since Apple has made it clear that it isn't interested.

Bottom line: I LOVE MY IPAD!!!!


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

My iPad has not left my side since I bought it.  I use it for web surfing, email, organizing my life, reading ebooks, shopping, entertaining my daughter, watching movies and TV shows, listening to music, playing mindless games, taking notes in meetings at work, getting maps and directions, distracting myself on the treadmill ... you get the idea. I all but abandoned my iPhone after using my iPad.

YMMV


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My experience is completely different than what Tris has encountered.  I do absolutely everything on mine, including a substantial amount of writing (typically with the onscreen keyboard, not an external one), most of my reading, and virtually all my surfing.  It's essentially replaced my daily computer.  The only thing I pull the laptop out for is to synch the iThings and to do graphics work with extensive layering in Photoshop--most basic photo editing is done on the iPad now.  I've had it since last May, and there's really only been one time I've been without it, a weekend where we traveled to an amusement park and the hotel didn't have a safe.  Now that's the first thing I check for when picking a hotel.  

I love my iPhone as well, and as Tris said, that's a lot more portable.  I don't carry the iPad on a daily basis, only when I know I'm going to need something bigger than the iphone screen while out of the house.  My husband, on the other hand, has carried his 3G model every day for nearly a full year.  His has also replaced a sizable chunk of his laptop usage.  And we have four family members in our extended family who also have iPads; most use them extensively, but to different degrees and for different purposes.

Up until this week, I had a 16 GB wifi only.  I received an AT&T refurb 16 GB 3G iPad 1 model at the way discounted price of $329 on Thursday, because I'm going to be outside of wifi range a good deal more in the next few months, and wanted the ability to stay connected during those periods.  The iPad will allow me to be a lot more productive than the iPhone alone does when out of the house.  I can't imagine trying to do any writing on that tiny keypad, and even the photo edits I've done on there are sometimes iffy due to that small screen.

It can be a strictly entertainment device or it can be something more useful.  I'll say I do still think it's a bit overpriced still, though the AT&T refurb iPad 1 models are very attractively priced right now.  I had zero inclination to upgrade to the iPad 2 when I decided to switch to the 3G model, there's not nearly enough differences to make it worthwhile to me; I figure there's a decent chance I'll upgrade the next time around though.  LOL


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tris said:


> I've got an iPad (wifi only), and I'm not too thrilled to tell you the truth. I received it as a birthday present last Fall, and so far the most I've done with it is read (very little) via Kindle app, play a free app of solitaire, read emails, and internet surfing. I can't even send emails via iPad because it just doesn't like my hotmail or gmail accounts, but I can at least read them. It's always at home either with me in front of the TV...or I have it by my bedside to listen to some podcasts and chill out before bed.
> 
> My family got it for me because I had an interest in it due to my love of gadgets, and they were concerned about my eyesight by doing everything on my iPod Touch. Personally I do MUCH less on either devices now including the iPad and just cling on to my Kindle. Maybe because I'm always keeping it at home and never travel with it. In the end my life isn't greatly eased or increased by my iPad. It's a nice toy...a large iPod Touch.
> 
> ...


I can totally see that side ofit, which is why for a long time, I resisted it. Just didn't see myself using itmuch. But with the Netflix and Slingbox apps, along with the kindle apps and somechoice games that have caught my eye, I can see getting some real milage out of it.

For what it's worth, I will get the wi-fi version. I don't really feel like paying for yet another data plan. However, I think it won't matter anyway because I figured (as I'm sure a lot of people have) that, if I'm away from a wireless network (though they're allover the place these days) I can use and phone as a hotspot and tether it. especially since I have unlimited data on my phone.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I find I really enjoy my iPad 2.  Not love, per say.  But definitely like a great deal.

You must first accept that it is a toy.  Yes, it can be a very convenient tool.  But I think disappointment is bound to surface if you go in thinking it will revolutionize the way you go about life.  You also have to be willing to think outside the box a little if you want it to entertain you.  If you are completely adverse to the idea of looking for apps, I would not recommend even bothering.

That said, I've found several uses for mine.  I use it to watch Netflix in bed. I've downloaded a cooking app and used several of the recipes. I have a nook but not a kindle.  So I will use it to read kindle books I wanted to read that are not available on the nook.  I offer review services on my blog and I'll use the iPad to read the PDFs sent to me.  That way I'm not glued to my computer and can enjoy them outside.  And then, of course, there's Angry Birds


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a new owner but I'm in love with it. I have the 32GB, WiFi only. I travel for work and was carrying my laptop with me. I can now travel with the iPad and not have the hassle of taking the laptop through security. I have nerve damage on the left side of my neck and couldn't carry my laptop so I had to use a rolling computer bag. It didn't fit under the seat so I had to put it in the overhead. Once I realized that I could get to all of work application which run on Citrix I was sold. I took it on my last business trip and it worked great. I did realize that I was going to need a keyboard, which I have bought. 

Negative is that I'm on it all the time since I can sit and play with it while watching TV. My husband is getting a little aggravated with me on it all the time. I'm trying to wean myself off it in the evening.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have had one since if first came out.  I am a nanny for my now 2 and 3.5 year old nieces.  They spend a good bit of time playing on it.  There are many good children's programs that are appropriate and fun for them.  They spend a lot of time with the variety of books (the books are set to read to them).  They also usually prefer watching tv on the ipad and carry it around with them.  It is also one of the most durable electronics I have ever owned.  I have good accidental damage insurance so I have not worried about them handling it.  But it has been dropped at least once a day since I have had it.  It is cosmetically very dinged up, but there is not actual damage to the performance.

Personally, I like doing email and rss on it because it is less capable and I am less inclined to write long responses or surf around too much extra.  I both miss having a good keyboard and am glad it is so easy to carry around.  I have just ordered a macbook air (13 in) to be my main computer.  I know several people that after getting an air, sold their ipads.  I won't do that because the girls won't be playing with the macbook air (it will be my first mac and my work computer).  But I can understand how people that need just a bit more than the ipad would gravitate to the airs as their main computer.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had my iPad since day one of the original release, and I absolutely love it.  When I first bought it, I wasn't sure how much I would really use it, but it quickly became evident that I would use it A LOT.  For surfing, it just doesn't get any better than having this lightweight device at hand!  I primarily use my iPad for email, surfing, watching Netflix movies, reading library books, playing a few games, and keeping my life organized with calendars/to do lists.  And with kids in the house, I have about three pages of kids' apps--educational games, books, etc.  My DH recently received an iPad 2 from work and both mine and his are in constant use.  He uses his heavily as a work tool--Facetime, Skype, countless productivity apps.  The only downside (IMO) is that typing with the onscreen keyboard is a bit awkward and takes some getting used to.  DH just ordered a wireless keyboard for his for this reason.  We are about to become a 3-iPad household, as DH just ordered a refurbished 16GB wi-fi iPad 1 for our daughter's upcoming 8th birthday.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have both kindles and ipad and think I have the best of both worlds.  I use both every day. I like the kindle for the size and also it is easier to read on especially in bright light etc.  If my eyes are tired, the kindle is easier on them than the ipad even with adjusting the brightness and background color. On the other hand I really love my ipad. It combines the best of both worlds in one device. I have the kindle app, the Nook app, ibooks and several PDF/library apps.  SO as far as reading goes, I am not tied down to any one format although my primary is the kindle app.  I love having my movies on the ipad plus music, collections, games, etc. One biggie is my genealogy, I have all of it on my ipad along with photos so if I need to research anything I have everything right there in a easy to carry and use device. When I go visit my cousins this summer, I will have everything right there to show them or answer any questions. It will be much nicer to travel with it and my kindle rather than taking a laptop.  I really don't use it for mail or general internet surfing since I use my laptop for that. 

If you use it for movies, etc then either the 32 or 64GB is the best. A lot of people find the 16 is too small, it just depends on what you want it for.  I am thinking of adding the Air Stash so I can carry more movies, photos etc along.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I got an ipad for Christmas and I like it.  I don't read on it much except books from Overdrive I've checked out.  But it does my gmail and yahoo mail and surfs well enough.  I get our local paper on it, and use the Pages app. for work stuff.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't "love" my iPad (or any other gadget). Devices range between "useless" and "very useful." My WiFi iPad is very much toward the "very useful" end of the spectrum. I use it for at least an hour every day, recharge it once a week. It has replaced my laptop for many things. If it imploded, I'd get another one pretty quickly.

Mike


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with the majority view here... I find my iPad very useful for most things.  I have made keynote presentations for class, and used pages to write several documents for school as well.  I think it could replace my laptop for most things, and I don't miss flash.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, now I'm unsure.  There are ALREADY iPad 3 rumours floating out there.  What intrigues me is the speculation that it will have an HD screen and since one of the primary things I want it for is streaming Netflix and my Slingbox, that is a big deal.  So that puts me between a rock and a hard place.  The rumours could be just that, rumours, and I may sit here waiting, waiting, waiting for confirmation that doesn't come. Any time soon, at least (it's supposedly target for around this time next year). Or, I could break down, buy an iPad 2 and then, in January, hear that the speculation is accurate and be poised to spend ANOTHER $700.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the next ipad will come out one year after this one.  If you really want one, that's a long time to wait!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I really enjoy mine, but I do still sometimes wonder if it was really worth the price given what I use it for.

Mine gets used for:

Reading the news in various apps.  This is my main usage of it by far.  Also some sports apps to keep up on sports news.

Some light web surfing on the couch or in bed.  I mainly still use my laptop as I spend a lot of times in forums and need a real keyboard.

Playing some simple games--mainly game on my Xbox 360 still, but I do play some simple games on the couch or in waiting rooms etc.

Reading PDFs for work--I don't do a lot of this as I still prefer paperbooks and printouts as they're easier to flip through and mark up.  But I've taken to reading some things--namely things I only need to read once--in Goodreader on my iPad.

Taking notes in work meetings.  It's ok for this, but I can't type super fast with the onscreen keyboard so it only works for meetings where I just need a few short notes.  So I couldn't use it without getting a bluetooth keyboard for something like trying to take detailed notes in a class etc.


The main cons for me is that it's a bit limited as a productivity tool currently--which is fine as it's meant as a personal media consumption device really.  But I'd get a lot more use out of it with a few simple changes.  

1) A file system and usb drive support.  Drop box is ok for synching files between it and my laptop and desktop.  But I can't do things like only take the iPad to a conference, work on my slides on it, and transfer them to a USB drive to load on the PC in the conference room.  So I'd like to see them put an accessible file system on it, add usb drive support, and in general make it a more stand alone device that isn't so tied to having a computer to sync with.

2)  This one's out of Apple's hands, but they need apps truly compatible with MS Office.  Most industries are 100% wed to MS office, and none of the current apps are very good in being compatible with PC Office.  The iWorks suite, Docs to Go etc. are ok if you're just working with very simple documents--i.e. straight text--as at most it will change the font and mess up some minor formatting.  But it can really wreck formatting in documents and slides that are more complex and have a lot of tables, figures, equations etc.  I've seen several presentations turn into disasters as people had slides they made in Keynote in the iWorks suite and tried to just open them in Powerpoint on the conference room PC.

So that's mainly it for me.  The iPad is a great media consumption tool, but not very useful as a productivity took for my personal workflow.  So I'm hoping someone else puts out a tablet that's more aimed at business users as I'd love a tablet that was--while by no means a laptop replacement--at least functional enough to do all my work on a simple business trip to present at a conference etc.  That kind of tablet would be worth the near $700 I spent on the iPad 2, where as I have a tad bit of buyers remorse over spending that much on the iPad that's really just a toy to me for the most part.  Microsoft is working on a new tablet OS to come out in late 2012.  I'm hoping they go the route of being more focused on business use.  If not, I may just foresake tablets and pick up a second, smaller laptop so I can quit lugging my heavy Thinkpad on business trips.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> If it imploded, I'd get another one pretty quickly.
> 
> Mike


AACK!!! Don't say such things!!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I think the next ipad will come out one year after this one. If you really want one, that's a long time to wait!


True, but $700 is also a lot to pay for a stopgap. If it wasn't for the possibility of an HD screen, I wouldn't worry about it somuch.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A couple of random comments related to the replies:

Microsoft is apparently working on an iOS version of Office.  It would almost have to be pretty stripped down in terms of features, I'd think, but it certainly would be more compatible with their desktop versions than the current offerings from other third party companies.

As for the HD screen--yes, I think there will be better resolution on the next model.  How much better, I don't know, but that's why I didn't bother to upgrade with this latest model.  While there are rumors that the iPad 3 will come by Christmas, from what I've seen these rumors are not considered to be originating from any reliable sources, so they have to be taken with a grain of salt.  Assuming the release is this time next year, you have a couple of options--wait and buy nothing, buy an iPad 2 now and resell it next year to recoup some of the money, or buy a refurbished iPad 1 now for half to 2/3 the price of the iPad 2.  If the cameras of the ipad 2 aren't a huge deal for you, the latter idea might be a reasonable compromise.  My AT&T refurb came in almost pristine condition, and at just $329 for the 16 GB 3G, it's a steal compared to new.  They've also got significant reductions on the larger models.  If you want a full year warranty, Apple also sells refurbs for a bit more, but still less than the new ones.  It's not a bad way to go if you're questioning how much you'll use it and for what types of activities.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

metal134 said:


> True, but $700 is also a lot to pay for a stopgap. If it wasn't for the possibility of an HD screen, I wouldn't worry about it somuch.


It's not a stopgap. It's a matter of having one or not (I still haven't bought one -- by not having them in the stores, they don't encourage me to buy it). The latest model is only two months old. What are you expecting in the 2012 model that would make you want to wait for it?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My 5-yr.-old laptop (17") is pretty darn close to HD quality.  (I have a 32" HD TV.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Microsoft is apparently working on an iOS version of Office. It would almost have to be pretty stripped down in terms of features, I'd think, but it certainly would be more compatible with their desktop versions than the current offerings from other third party companies.


That rumor has been around for a while, and I don't see it happening if MS is really working on their own Tablet OS.

Having MS Office on it exclusively would be a huge selling point in the business and school crowd, and could give them a leg up in that segment of the Tablet market. So I doubt we'll see an Office app on iOS unless the scrap their tablet OS or it fails down the road and they give up in that market.

And yeah, it wouldn't likely be full featured, and that's fine. Full compatibility with the desktop versions (not screwing up formatting etc.) is the main thing I need. I just want to be able to work on Powerpoints in a tablet while flying to a conference and be able to put them on a jumpdrive and go give my presentation without worrying about my slides getting all messed up etc. Just simple things like that so I can leave my heavy Thinkpad at home. I don't really have a need for a light laptop as I need a full sized and powered one to work at home as it's my only computer (don't have room for a desk or desktop).


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> What are you expecting in the 2012 model that would make you want to wait for it?


As I mentioned, the HD screen. The primary reason I want one is for streaming my Slingbox and Netflix, which makes an having HD screen a big deal.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

I absolutely love my iPad. I've had it for almost two months and it's with me constantly. I use it for checking email, surfing the web, the notepad function, reading newspapers or books, Twitter and games. My 2 year old loves it also for the Garage Band app and a couple drawing and coloring apps I put on there for him. It was so expensive that I was worried I'd get bored with it and be dissapointed, but so far I'm still completely in love....


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I broke down and ordered one won't be here for two weeks.

Funny side note, after making the $7000+ charge, I get a call that night from my credit card company about suspicious activity on my card. I guess it would seem a little suspicious since I've had the card paidof since December and haven't logged intomy account since Februaury.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I broke down and ordered one won't be here for two weeks.
> 
> Funny side note, after making the $7000+ charge, I get a call that night from my credit card company about suspicious activity on my card. I guess it would seem a little suspicious since I've had the card paidof since December and haven't logged intomy account since Februaury.


I'm REALLY hoping you didn't spend that much on your iPad. If you did, it's no wonder your bank called!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm REALLY hoping you didn't spend that much on your iPad. If you did, it's no wonder your bank called!


Haha, good catch. Of course, I meant $700.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I do absolutely everything on mine, including a substantial amount of writing


Wow, really? I'm a pretty good typist, but I have to hunt and peck on the iPad. I love it for everything *but* writing!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> Wow, really? I'm a pretty good typist, but I have to hunt and peck on the iPad. I love it for everything *but* writing!


Maybe they use a blue tooth keyboard with it. If so, with that and Pages (or another word processing app) it would be fine for writing straight text.

Still problematic if you need a lot of tables and figures etc. as those are harder to do and the formatting tends to get screwy if you need to go from the iPad app to Word on a PC. But if it's just straight text, it's mostly fine other than sometimes switching fonts etc.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Nope, actually I don't use the Bluetooth much at all.  While the virtual keyboard does slow my typing over a traditional keyboard, it forces me to think things through a bit more as I write.  As I consequence, I edit a little bit less for coherence...though the typos probably mean I edit a bit more!  LOL  But I've done about 10,000 words on one project so far, all on the virtual keyboard.  Plus of course, all my posts, reviews, etc. are done from the iPad itself--and I'm not known for being concise in any of that.

I do have the Apple Wireless Keyboard.  I just tend not to use it much, since I'm often typing with the iPad on my lap, which doesn't lend itself to using the external keyboard.  If I know I'm going to be working at a table, I'll sometimes pull it out, but that isn't often--perhaps once a month.

As an FYI, I do all my writing in Notebooks for iPad.  Pages sucks as a document organizer.  

I agree the virtual setup isn't very good for tables, spreadsheets, etc.  But for straight writing (fiction/non fiction/articles and the like), with minimal formatting, I've found it to work just fine.  It took a concerted effort to master the keyboard though.  I went a couple of weeks where I didn't use a laptop or the external keyboard AT ALL before I felt comfortable on the virtual one.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow.  I could never do that.  I can type around 100 words a minute on a keyboard, so I can't stand pecking on the virtual keyboard as it slows me down way too much.  Just typing out posts like this on forums annoys me! 

Also, I don't do much straight writing.  Being a professor I'm mainly writing research articles so there's lots of table, figures equations etc. so I also need MS Word.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, tables, figures, and equations would be a nightmare on the iPad at this point.  

As for speed, yes, I do take a huge hit.  I'm usually around 80 wpm on a "real" keyboard.  I've never measured it on the iPad, but no way it's that high.  Still, I can full touch type, or I can do a modified version of the old two finger method.  Typically I use a mix of the two, though if I'm in vertical mode, it's obviously just two finger.

When I first started with the virtual keyboard, I just avoided typing.  Now it has to be something pretty lengthy to make me go dig up the laptop or pull out the Bluetooth. 

There's a really cool looking keyboard overlay that's supposed to be coming out soon; saw it being talked up in a few places this week.  If it works, that's something I'd consider, because it wouldn't be as bulky as a full external keyboard, yet it would allow for full touch typing.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've gotten a tad better at it--I can at least handle short e-mails and forum posts now.  I have semi-big hands so I can only do the two-finger hunt and peck method, so the slowness frustrates me.

But like I said, moot for me as I can't do the type of writing I do without a full features word processor anyway since I'm not a fiction/non-fiction writer and only write research articles that are full of tables etc.  Also, even something like a chapter for an edited research book that's all text I really need in Word as I'm usually writing things with other co-authors and it's best to just use Word to avoid formatting/conversion problems since that's what everyone else is using.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I still love my Zaggmate keyboard/cover for my first gen. iPad. I use it for several hours every evening, and it's great because I only charge it every 2 or 3 MONTHS! I love the way that I can change the orientation of my iPad in a second, just as if I were only holding the iPad in my hands and turning it. My typing speed on my Zaggmate is farily close to my speed on a keyboard, and that's saying quite a bit, as I'm a fast typist.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the 32g 3G/wifi model, Ipad1. I have had it over a year now. I like it. I use it pretty much daily. I also have an Iphone. I like the bigger screen. I have several gam apps, but I am not really a gamer, so I don't play often. I use it mainly for email, a lot of web surfing, and reading forums, like Ipad forum, etc. I have thought about the Ipad2, but this one was a pretty good deal, so I think I'll keep it.

It will not completely replace your laptop, mainly due to the issues of not supporting flash. But, if the sites you use don't have flash, you won't have a problem. Or, if you use a lot off MS Office applications. Pages and Keynote are ok. I just prefer MS Office applications.

I would say, check out a friend's first, or one in a store and see if it's something you really want. Or, get the Ipad 1, there are some great low prices on them right now. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> It will not completely replace your laptop, mainly due to the issues of not supporting flash.


You can get a web browser for IOS that will enable you to view Flash videos. I think its called Skyfire. It cheats by converting the flash to html 5 on a remote server and then sends it to your device.

Mike


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

jmiked said:


> You can get a web browser for IOS that will enable you to view Flash videos. I think its called Skyfire. It cheats by converting the flash to html 5 on a remote server and then sends it to your device.
> 
> Mike


My son has had some luck with iSwifter.


----------

